# Daily Express - wrong dressage team!!!



## madmav (8 August 2012)

For God's sake, that useless paper have printed pic of Dutch team on front page instead of Briitish dressage winners. First time they've won and they can't even manage to get the right team. AAAARRGGGHHH!!!!! I don't know how to post pic of it. Maybe just as well. Make you as mad as me.


----------



## trottingon (8 August 2012)

Yep I've just seen that too. Unbelievable!!!!


----------



## DressageDiva1962 (8 August 2012)

They're useless, Eurosport online reported yesterday that it was the eventing team won gold on Monday !! errr !!! right medal wrong discipline. BUT .... at least equestrian sport is getting noticed at long last and may bring in some overdue sponsorship and keep these talented horses in the country.


----------



## hobo (8 August 2012)

Prats.


----------



## Armas (8 August 2012)

Words fail me 
Thought you may like this little video / song Its titled I read it in the Daly Mail so it must be true  Very amusing !

[youtube]5eBT6OSr1TI[/youtube]


----------



## Thistle (8 August 2012)

Just rushing out to do horses, can someone post a link to email and complain please


----------



## dunkley (8 August 2012)

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/553658_493376577357620_1379770712_n.jpg

Haven't got email, sorry!


----------



## partypremier (8 August 2012)

Just emailed the express. They have it right on the online edition but not in the paper edition.  Emailed BBC breakfast as they obviously did not pick up on it either when they were just discussing front pages.

You would think first medal ever in a sport would warrant a bit of precision from journalists, especially as it's gold   AAARRGGHH


----------



## partypremier (8 August 2012)

RESULTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
BBC Breakfast just acknowledged the Express' Big mistake.
Well Done BBC


----------



## philamena (8 August 2012)

Daily Mirror have done it even worse - not just once but twice including big double page spread... 

pic.twitter.com/svXvXjYX

pic.twitter.com/iWfjsv8X

BUT...

Great news is that it's all over twitter and being discussed all over the place by people who don't usually talk about the sport, and they're pretty much universal in their support of GB and criticism of the papers... it's all good to have people talking about the sport in support!! A blessing in disguise!


----------



## philamena (8 August 2012)

Media Guardian have written it up now too. 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/mediamonkeyblog/2012/aug/08/express-mirror-olympics-dressage


----------



## Booboos (8 August 2012)

I love the Daily Mail song! Pure genius!


----------



## madmav (8 August 2012)

Armas said:



			Words fail me 
Thought you may like this little video / song Its titled I read it in the Daly Mail so it must be true  Very amusing !

[youtube]5eBT6OSr1TI[/youtube]
		
Click to expand...

Has the Daily Mail done a review of their act yet?!? I haven't heard of them before. They're good.


----------



## holzrokz (8 August 2012)

ah, i bet thats because the press were all screaming for them to come back for more photo's, but our dressage team and the germans had already walked off to get their horses, so they all started taking pictures of the dutch on their own! Idiots, they were clearly standing on the BRONZE podium position aswell 

as if the BRIGHT ORANGE wasn't obvious enough 

Glad people are talking about it though


----------



## Sleighfarer (9 August 2012)

It was an agency picture and the agency captioned it wrongly, but you would think the orange livery would be a bit of a giveaway.


----------

